# Getting Truck Lettered Up



## P.M.L.C (Jan 29, 2014)

got a quote to get my front bug deflector the eyebrow and the tailgate all lettered up. don't know what it costs to really do the lettering so I was wondering if anyone knows.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Well what did you get for a price?


----------



## P.M.L.C (Jan 29, 2014)

I got $225 as a price, wanted to see what everyone else thought it would be before I mentioned it


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I got my tailgate, box and driver and passenger door for $290.


----------



## P.M.L.C (Jan 29, 2014)

okay so I should be in the clear at $225, great


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Just the driver and passenger doors for me was $450. Sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to be in the vinyl sign business. Many factors determine the price. Material quality does vary.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My 2 doors with logo number etc cost around 220 total I think. Seems like a good price


----------



## P.M.L.C (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks everyone, answers were helpful


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I would call around. This cost me $150:








It was done by: First class graphics and signs, Coeur d'Alene, ID (208) 699-5000


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^^ U got an AMAZING deal 2 say the least!!! We used 2 do a good amount of vinyl work, and I would've charged $500+ for design, cut/weed and apply. Looks good tho!


----------



## kj3033 (Feb 6, 2014)

My driver, passenger and tailgate for $500, made it back same day just driving down the street. Picked up a side job for $1150


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I find it ironic that we hate low ballers when it is about the snow business. If we could get away with it, I am sure lots of things would be done to the low ballers to "teach them a lesson". Yet we find it acceptable to seek out and hire the vinyl sign business low ballers when looking for lettering for our vehicles.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

MattR;1750970 said:


> I find it ironic that we hate low ballers when it is about the snow business. If we could get away with it, I am sure lots of things would be done to the low ballers to "teach them a lesson". Yet we find it acceptable to seek out and hire the vinyl sign business low ballers when looking for lettering for our vehicles.


You couldn't have said it better.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

wewille;1759341 said:


> You couldn't have said it better.


I probably said it so well that nobody else wanted to brag about the "deal" they got...lol.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I got a great deal! $400 for 4 doors and 2 tailgates. But he's a relative, so he hooked me up.


----------



## anythinglabor (Sep 19, 2013)

you guys drank more than me - 

a decent cricut machine is typically 300$ or less - paying around that same price for a few logos is def. not a wise business decision. I put all mine on by myself (in the dark & freezing cold) in about 10 minutes w/ no prior experience.

Do some research and save $$$


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Got two trucks done, drivers/passenger side front and back. Came to $180.00 with logo.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

anythinglabor;1772014 said:


> you guys drank more than me -
> 
> a decent cricut machine is typically 300$ or less - paying around that same price for a few logos is def. not a wise business decision. I put all mine on by myself (in the dark & freezing cold) in about 10 minutes w/ no prior experience.
> 
> Do some research and save $$$


And I'm sure yours look wonderful


----------



## anythinglabor (Sep 19, 2013)

I've seen worse - i have 60$ into two trucks

driver / passenger side door, and tailgate on both.

I agree with the "Low ball" aspect of things, but I have a few other businesses in the works that benefit from vinyls, along with potential truck upgrades / vehicle changes, etc. I was quoted 290$ a truck, from a long term financial aspect I had no choice but to see what kind of deal I could really work.... If they would have said 350 or 400 for the pair, I would have paid the money.

- Tim


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What most graphic guys fail to enforce and its obvious from posted photos, is Legible, sizable text.

Most trucks going down the road, do not clearly display the company name and contact number.

Size and clarity is everything at 40 mph


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

MatthewG;1778124 said:


> What most graphic guys fail to enforce and its obvious from posted photos, is Legible, sizable text.
> 
> Most trucks going down the road, do not clearly display the company name and contact number.
> 
> Size and clarity is everything at 40 mph


Agreed. Some you can't even read when it's parked across the street.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Spend the extra and go reflective!! All the rigs at Budweiser are done like that and at night it's impressive and safe as well!!

Try Luther's way out graphics in Oswego ny in sure he would mail them! He does all the super mods at the speedway


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

MattR;1750970 said:


> I find it ironic that we hate low ballers when it is about the snow business. If we could get away with it, I am sure lots of things would be done to the low ballers to "teach them a lesson". Yet we find it acceptable to seek out and hire the vinyl sign business low ballers when looking for lettering for our vehicles.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

This cost me $300 through a friend whose getting into the business. He did the logo and its metallic silver.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

wilsonsground;1779031 said:


> This cost me $300 through a friend whose getting into the business. He did the logo and its metallic silver.


That looks really good


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Was thinking about magnetic signs...since I do not do lawn and grounds care. Just use them in the late fall thru winter.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Careful mag signs let crap get behind them, and for some reason I only have one left.
Either they blow off or someone has a collection!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1799043 said:


> Was thinking about magnetic signs...since I do not do lawn and grounds care. Just use them in the late fall thru winter.


Don't do it they leave marks visible forever from the sand that gets behind and rubs the paint. I did it and regret it.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1799043 said:


> Was thinking about magnetic signs...since I do not do lawn and grounds care. Just use them in the late fall thru winter.


Honestly I think sometimes the magnets look worse than nothing. Plus if you have it lettered and looks good and professional people in the area remember and see your truck year round..they need a plow guy or logger? Hey I remember seeing this guy drive around all the time buswell or something im gonna call him. Free advertising. Almost every night on my way home even though it takes an extra 5 minutes and is out of my way I drive down main street. Lots of foot traffic and builds your brand with logo recognition.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Points made. I will have it lettered up. Next truck will be vermilion red, or ruby red. Wonder what colors will work best on red?


----------

